# [EVDL] Think City Charging Help Needed



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What seems to be the problem?
Even though chargers differ, the batteries that need the
charge usually behave in the same way, so we can start
from what we know.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Mark Dutko
Sent: Wednesday, August 29, 2007 4:30 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Think City Charging Help Needed

Does anyone out there have experience with a Think City- I am having a charging issue with the Activa charger. I know it's a stretch..



Thanks,

Mark


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is some history,

Here is the progression of events as best as I remember:

1) When we received the cars I think the charge light was lit on the 
dash when the car was first seen in the container, upon further 
inspection the charge indicated about 20%

2) we drove them to our location and it was just in the first red 
area after that

3) The car was plugged in several times and a fan could be heard, we 
left it over night

4) the next morning the car was not charged and the plug was removed 
and replaced several times and then I put the diagnostic meter in and 
the charge started to read voltage and amps and so did the BMS system.

5) The car was left for several hours and it charged to about 65% and 
was then driven down to 20% to move it.

6) The car was then plugged in immediately and charged to about 40% 
where it seemed to stop at which point I used the meter and here is 
what happened:

Charger settings could not be read from diagnostic tool due to 
"communication error" most likely due to charger not working

BMS could be read and read no charging into pack

BMS had the following errors read on screen exactly as listed:


ISOLATION FAULT


I cleaned the drain tubes for the safts and reset the codes and all 
BMS and other faults are gone, still can't access charger settings




I have tried multiple charge attempts to no avail- all fuses seem good.

After much frustration I disconnected the charger line at the HV 
distribution box and hooked up my PFC 30, I charged at 5A and a 
voltage just above the pack, this read as a charge on the BMS and 
brought the car to 30% from 20%. I did not want to charge more using 
this charger. This seemed to indicate that the contactors are working 
and pack can be charged from those connections closest to charger. 
The charger does get signals from the BMS and other locations.

So at this point I don't know if something is telling the charger not 
to come on or if it is broken. Since there are no BMS errors I'm not 
sure if that is the issue. The pack is only a year or so old and 
should be fine. The charger is a Activa energy J71.

Mark






> Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > What seems to be the problem?
> > Even though chargers differ, the batteries that need the
> ...


----------

